# Your GAS .... What guitars would you like to have...



## Sebastian (May 30, 2007)

I dont know if its the right place to post this... 
but tell / show pics , what guitars would you like to have !  

7 & 6 .... and other....

So maybe I'll start....

 

Yup.. You guessed ..... 







6... but its still a guitar


----------



## forelander (May 30, 2007)

S7420FM...But one's already one its way! 

Past that, a custom would be awesome, but expensive in Australia.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 30, 2007)

What do i currently want? 

a Blackmachine.

884.


----------



## Popsyche (May 30, 2007)

JEM77BFP


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 30, 2007)

A 7 string Death Angel

Matt Crook's Death Warrior

Black Machine B7

Jackson Distruptor 7. ie. The guitar at the bottom of this image minus the extra controls with the fretboard of the Soloist and the paintjob of the Phil Collen.


----------



## Bassies7string (May 30, 2007)

This one in a 7 with a zr trem:


----------



## Seedawakener (May 30, 2007)

EBMM JP7...


----------



## Alex-D33 (May 30, 2007)

this is one of my dream axe's nice swirl looks badass 






next is this one i think it's a must for every Ibanez addict ..lol






and another of my favorites ...






and finaly this one ...sorry I have major 7th GAS for those beast .


----------



## JPMDan (May 30, 2007)

7's
Ibanez K7





Ibanez HRG7





Chris Broderick's LACS





Carvin Triple Step Dragonburst on 5A Quilt DC727





KXK Sii-7





Mike Sherman Sirius 7





Custom Shop Conklin Sidewinder 7

6's
Gibson Les Paul





PRS Custom 22





Carvin California Top





Ibanez JPM90th


----------



## canuck brian (May 30, 2007)

I'm currently gas'ing for my EBMM JP7 that I have to wait 8 months for. I think the wait times are going to cause my brain to explode.... I ordered it in Egyptian smoke, no matching headstock, no JP inlays and with Piezo.


----------



## yevetz (May 30, 2007)

7621




2077xl




rg7cst




Ernie ball Petruchi




AEJ307CE-NT




AF207




Loomish\




Elite




540s


----------



## Aaron (May 30, 2007)

i really want a j custom and god damnit im gonna buy one soon i mean it this time!


----------



## rummy (May 30, 2007)




----------



## eelblack2 (May 30, 2007)

Im craving:

Yamaha TRBJP2 Patitucci Bass
Carvin 747 in Triple step Dragon Burst
UVMC
UVPWH
RG7CST


----------



## nikt (May 30, 2007)

7s:
Ibanez Dino LACS that JTM45 sold
ESP SC-7M

6s:
Ibanez RG-ART
Ibanez S6CST


----------



## i_love_tazzus (May 30, 2007)

one of each:

1. Ibanez 7 string Xiphos... well, ok maybe two, so I could have one tuned low (GDGCFAD), and one tuned in B standard, w/ a PAF 7 in the neck, and D-Activator in the bridge for both... and a ZR7 trem on both.
2. Soloway 7 string Swan 
3. 7 string acoustic-electric steel string
4. 7 string ae classical hmm... maybe a custom Rodriguez from Spain?


----------



## SevenDeadly (May 30, 2007)

No one has mentioned the Loomis yet?


----------



## Sebastian (May 30, 2007)

Yevetz mentioned it...


----------



## cow 7 sig (May 30, 2007)

cow 7 camo[well its on its way]
loomis 7 sig
universe
and this ftw.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 30, 2007)

i want to hurry the hell up and finish the custom guitar i'm working on


----------



## Sebastian (May 30, 2007)

Bad ass..... the King V made for C.O.W.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 30, 2007)

Oh, and i would actually quite like one of the camo petrucci ibbies  They looked well cool


----------



## TheReal7 (May 30, 2007)

This is coming in for stock at a music store near me. They are calling me when it is in so I can get first crack at trying it out. I am sold so far cept for the single coil pick up. I am hoping it sounds good. I really wish it was dual humbuckers.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## ultimeus (May 30, 2007)

a custom RR 7 white with black pinstripe for me.


----------



## Eric (May 30, 2007)

I will have a UVMC and a UVGR


----------



## Metal Ken (May 30, 2007)

One of them Gianini 7 string Classicals.


----------



## thedownside (May 30, 2007)




----------



## yevetz (May 30, 2007)

thedownside said:


>



     

O M F G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daggorath (May 30, 2007)

UV7BK & Parker Fly.


----------



## Stitch (May 30, 2007)

Easy.

8 - Blackmachine 884

7 - Ibanez S7420FMTW

6 - Caparison Dellinger II

Anyone have any of these and looking to sell/trade?


----------



## OzzyC (May 30, 2007)

The short list:

EB/MM JP7 fully loaded x5

Ibanez UV7BK '91 model
JPM 1,2,3, and 4 in 7 string formats
S7 with 24 frets and ZR trem
Broderick LACS with locking nut
UV777BK
Xyphos 7
AEJ307CE-NT
7CST
RG2127 VV

KxK S2-7 5pc. maple NT mahogany wings, OFR, 20" radius, bridge and neck PU, reverse inline headstock, either blank ebony fretboard, or a special inlay at the 12th fret, and "OzzyC" on the truss cover 
V7 similar to above white with black bevels

Carvin 747 with tri-step dragonburst

Strat 7 (not the fender) maple board 22 frets SSH with coil split
Strat 7 ebony board SSH coil split fretless

Gianini Classical 7

And a 7string jazzbox

Then, I could get into basses, recording gear, etc, etc...


----------



## Metal Ken (May 30, 2007)

Oh, shit, we're including stuff we can never afford?

well, i'll add a conklin sidewinder 7 with fanned frets and a peizo.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2007)

UV777PBK
EBMM JP7 without a piezo
a nice beat-up old Telecaster
JS1000 oe 1200

And, of course, an Anderson Drop-Top Classic 7.


----------



## Hellraizer (May 30, 2007)

I have had GAS for a UV7PWH here latley.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 30, 2007)

Drew said:


> a nice beat-up old Telecaster



Buy a nice old telecaster and i'll help you out with the rest ;D


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 30, 2007)

Jackson SLSMG -- I really wish they did a 7-string version though.


----------



## JPMDan (May 30, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Jackson SLSMG -- I really wish they did a 7-string version though.


 
I've owned that guitar, it's fucking awesome, best 6er I ever played as far as lightweight (think paper), playability (shreds for days) and jumbo frets(motherfucking YUM). If they made a 7 version I'd be all over that sum bitch.


----------



## guitarplayerone (May 30, 2007)

Gear Im considering buying:
RC7
JC-RG8327
UV777
RR7 w/ kahler mod
Soloist 7 w/ kahler mod

Gear I prob cant buy
Jackson CS 7 (basically the cooley with rev headstock and trans flamed maple)
ESP CS 7 (F series variant)
Rusty's Jackson CS
Rusty's LACS
8 String RG given to korn vox (the red one)- (why?)
Cooley's 8 string RG

my own LACS

Cool gear thats on the list but...
UVMC
RG1027xl (or whatever the hell the model is)
Caparison CS 7
LAG The Beast
LGM 7 (except the bastards dont make any more)
etc


----------



## Decipher (May 30, 2007)

Another Ibanez '06 K7
Schecter Loomis
Ibanez RG2228


----------



## Shawn (May 30, 2007)

Carvin 7, UV777BK, Jackson Soloist, Fender Tele, BC Rich Mockingbird, Jem777DY, RG 770 DX blue, S5407, and many more, too many too list!


----------



## skinhead (May 31, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> 7's
> Ibanez K7
> 
> 
> ...



You have so good taste, man!

I only want to add to that list, the COW7 and the BcRich Pat Obrien's V 7 string.


----------



## Blexican (May 31, 2007)

Mine is pretty simple. A Conklin GTG7, minus the Sperzels, with a Lo-Pro & locking nut, sparkly forest green finish, Dimarzio D-Sonic 7 bridge/Duncan Jazz neck.

Also, an Ibanez UV7BK '91 and 97. And a 777GR. And a 7PWH. Fuck it, I'll take 'em all.

And a LTD MH-307.

And a Jackson RR7 but with a 24-fret neck and OFR 7.

And a Loomis sig.

And a BC Rich Stealth, like Karl Hungus. But with a tremolo.

Ok, that wasn't simple after all, but who cares? The Conklin is probably the most doable at this point, though.


----------



## Eric (May 31, 2007)

7Strings said:


> I will have a UVMC and a UVGR



I got one of these two dream guitars the same day I posted this. Ironic?


----------



## Blexican (May 31, 2007)

My dream Conklin would look something like this, in Red:





*Thanks to JPMDan for the source Conklin pic.


----------



## FortePenance (May 31, 2007)

Damn, that Mike Sherman Sirius 8 is nice. A bit too many frets for me, but nice anyway.


















Gas! Gas, quick boys!


----------



## cow 7 sig (May 31, 2007)

Ejaculadhesive said:


> Damn, that Mike Sherman Sirius 8 is nice. A bit too many frets for me, but nice anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT IS FCKN HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPMDan (May 31, 2007)

skinhead said:


> You have so good taste, man!


 
Thanks Frank, nice additions that I wouldn't mind having myself but not that high on my list.


----------



## FortePenance (May 31, 2007)

@COW7: I couldn't agree more. Oh shit, what that thing is doing to me. ._.













this thing too. ._.


----------



## musicboyy (May 31, 2007)

It seem to change all the time...but, definitely a new Carvin DC727. I'm actually planning on selling off all my sevens to pay off debt and just order a Carvin and only have 1 seven.


----------



## playstopause (May 31, 2007)

Guys, could you not re-post post with 9080 pictures in it? 
...

Like Shawn said, there's too many guitars i'm lusting for.
Right now, i'd like a 7-strings Les Paul + a Strat with a maple fretboard.


----------



## Rick (May 31, 2007)

1077XL, RG7EXFX, one of Dino's guitars, Universe with one 707 in it. 

I guess that's all.


----------



## Pablo (May 31, 2007)

I have one of my dream guitars being built right now (a 7-string Strat). Other than that I'd really _love_ to have a 7-string Steinberger and a 7-string Parker Fly... Both with scalloped necks, obviously


----------



## Plaschkes (May 31, 2007)

All I want to add to my JP7 and Loomis is a K7, and a custom.


----------



## matt7 (May 31, 2007)

J Custom 7 
RG1077XL
Caparison 7

Oh yes


----------



## Axel (May 31, 2007)

Ooh that Chris Broderick guitar is nice  

I'll gladly take a 7 string Blackmachine.... I accept donations


----------



## Guitarwizard (Jun 1, 2007)

WTF!! This thread makes me damn sad!! So many hot guitars and so little money


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 1, 2007)

Guitarwizard said:


> WTF!! This thread makes me damn sad!! So many hot guitars and so little money



I'm sorry man.,..


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 1, 2007)

ibanez universe and rg1570MB


----------



## kozyyik (Jun 1, 2007)

I want Killer Prime 7-string and Killer 7th Hell.


----------



## RXTN (Jun 1, 2007)

Ejaculadhesive said:


> Damn, that Mike Sherman Sirius 8 is nice. A bit too many frets for me, but nice anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is my ultimate dream 7 stringer. I will be mine, oh yes, it will be mine.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 1, 2007)

Xiphos 7 string.


----------



## skinhead (Jun 2, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Thanks Frank, nice additions that I wouldn't mind having myself but not that high on my list.



And i forgot a Custom shop Avenger and the Apex 2.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 2, 2007)

Chris's LACS





Carvin Dragonburst





Ibanez UV7BK with the green hardware





The new Ernie Ball Music Man Petrucci finish they just came out with





BC Rich Stealth





Gibson ES 175





I think that covers it for me  I already have the tele that so many people want and it's on it's way to reaching Drew's tele standards


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 3, 2007)

BC Rich Dagger w/Bigsby:






Babicz Spider






Stephen Carpenter's seven-string ESP Tele (never seen this pic posted here, so enjoy!):






Kinda digging this Jackson RR1 Rhoads custom:






I'll think of a few more soon, I'm sure...


----------



## playstopause (Jun 3, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> Stephen Carpenter's seven-string ESP Tele (never seen this pic posted here, so enjoy!):



It's been posted before but it's the first time i see this very pic. of it. There's also a white one.
Damn, we're so many here that would like a 7-string tele like that... It's awesome!


----------



## Les Paul Gibson (Feb 14, 2010)

a nice maple neck San Dimas Charvel/Jackson from the early 80s


----------



## playstopause (Feb 15, 2010)

Holly necro-bump batman!


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 15, 2010)

I think we all want a uv777bk. 

Te stepehn carpenter tele is here at the top.

http://espguitars.ru/esp_stephen_carpenter.html


----------



## -One- (Feb 15, 2010)

playstopause said:


> Holly necro-bump batman!


My thoughts exactly 

Other than the Stephen Carpenter Tele in the last post, my GAS mostly follows a custom Agile that I intend to have built in a year or two:

Intrepid body
7-string 25.5" scale
Ebony fretboard
No inlays
Neck-thru 3 piece maple/walnut neck
Mahogany body w/ flame top
Blue oceanburst finish
DiMarzio CrunchLab/LiquiFire pickups (possibly to be retrofitted, if I can't get them standard)
7-string Floyd Rose (lic. or Original, it's not a big deal)
GraphTech StringSaver saddles with Ghost system (possibly to be retroffited, if I can't get it standard)
Grover mini-rotomatic tuners
Matching Interceptor headstock

Methinks this will be an epic custom when I finally have the means to get it.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Feb 15, 2010)

Ibanez UV7BK





EBMM JP7 BFR Emerald Burst





Jackson SLAT3-7


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 16, 2010)

right now I'd KILL for a JPX 7.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm serious, I just changed my mind, If by the end of the next two months I can not afford this, I'll get the Rizzo...and then I'll save up for this.

FUCKING AMAZING GUITAR I NEVER THOUGHT I'D SEE COME TO FRUITION.


----------



## Hypothermia (Feb 16, 2010)

An Agile Interceptor with Duncans and 27' scale, in green lizard.
and a Schecter C-7 blackjack ATX.

in lefty, of course.


----------



## Tawm (Feb 16, 2010)

(Gonna build a 6er version of this sometime.)






I might just mod my 1570 to *look* like that with one less string.....


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 16, 2010)

HandMade USA custom shop Beast 7


----------



## -One- (Feb 16, 2010)

GAS


----------



## Joker962 (Feb 16, 2010)

A custom KXK

Mahogany neck thru body(oiled)
Mahogany carved top body
Ebony fretboard
27" scale
Reverse inline 7 head
MOP KxK logo
No inlays or offset dots
Tone Pros bridge
Seymour Duncan Blackouts
1 Volume 1 Tone 3 way
Dunlop flushmount strap locks
24 Dunlop 6120 frets
Sperzel locking tuners
Battery Box for Blackouts pickups
Dual carbon fiber rods
Dual action truss rod


And a carvin 27" scale.

IF they make one, because carvins are beautiful guitars.


----------



## Origin (Feb 16, 2010)

EBMM JP7..and JP6  preferably in Mystic Dream.
An RG7621
Every Ibanez JP version
PGM 301

I'm going to be poor for the rest of my life, basically.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 16, 2010)

A Schecter USA Avenger custom. 






B.C. Rich Mockingbird Supreme 






Carvin TL60 *dies*







Damn this place for making me want all these guitars.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 17, 2010)

KXK Custom
Mahogany neck thru body(nitro)
Mahogany carved top body
Ebony fretboard w/ Custom Inlay
27" scale
Reverse inline 7 head
MOP KxK logo
Floyd Rose Original bridge
DiMarzio Crunch Lab/LiquiFire
1 Volume 1 Tone 5 way
Dunlop flushmount strap locks
24 Dunlop 6120 frets
Sperzel locking tuners
Battery Box for Piezo
Dual carbon fiber rods
Dual action truss rod


----------



## Lord RG7321 (May 15, 2010)

Custom 8 String (Like Meshuggah's Iceman 8)

Blackmachine 8






RGA8





Mike Sherman's Sirius





Rusty Cooley Sig





ESP Horizon NT-7





Ibanez RG1527





Jackson COW7 W/ Neck PU





Agile Interceptor Pro 727 NAT SATIN





Ricks Custom Interceptor


----------



## misingonestring (May 15, 2010)

Charvel Model 6 in that crackle finish




Ibanez UV7BK




Charvel Model 5fx


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 15, 2010)

http://www.guitarsatbmusic.com.au/esp/2010_new_models/news/hires/kamikaze_star.jpg

I'd sell everything I have gear wise for this, but it wouldn't even come close. Maybe if they do a LTD :3


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2010)

Lord RG7321 said:


> Ricks Custom Interceptor



Yeah, good luck acquiring that.


----------



## Lord RG7321 (May 15, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yeah, good luck acquiring that.



hahahahahahahaaaaa!!! Yea i know its just waaaaay too sexy to have not put that bad boy up! I love the flat black!


----------



## hypermagic (May 15, 2010)

Sixxers:
Suhr Classic 







Tom Anderson Cobra




ESP Horizon III





Sevens:



Esp Horizon Nt-7





Eights:
Agile Interceptor 8 with intrepid headstock in oceanburst


----------



## stevo1 (May 29, 2010)

I just want an esp ltd sc-607b natural gloss finish! god, they're just so sexy. and awesome sounding!


----------



## Necrophagist777 (May 29, 2010)

I couldn't be happier with my JP7, I can play anything with it. But if I was gonna get something new it would probably be a G&L tele of somekind:


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 29, 2010)

JEM555BK
Seven string with an SG-like body
Gibson Les Paul Black Beauty Modded to be a seven string(Not the Epi)(That's actually one of the projects I plan on doing when I get the tools and skills) Or a really good copy


----------



## Nonservium (May 29, 2010)

I would love to have an Ibanez RG2228 and a Strictly 7 +1 cobra. An Agile Intrepid would also do nicely.


----------



## XdiscoXvolanteX (May 30, 2010)




----------



## shanejohnson02 (May 30, 2010)

Realistically:

S7420





Just dreaming:
Ibanez Broderick / Loomis bastard-child axe 

RGA427 body in solid Ash with that awesome schecter Vampire Red finish
bound flame maple fretboard / neck / headstock with an aged tint
No inlays
Dimarzio D-Activators
Edge 7 or Edge Pro 7

Oh, and of course a REVERSE HEADSTOCK.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 30, 2010)

RG1527M







S7420FMTT







RGA8







PRS Custom 24 Transluscent Teal finish


----------



## 77zark77 (May 30, 2010)

an Iceman 8, another UV7PWH, and more reasonable, a RG2228 !


----------



## Cuda (May 30, 2010)

I hate this site, every visit just makes me want to buy new stuff 


Let's see my list

Carvin 747 
Ibanez RGA7
Purple 1527
EBMM JP7
Agile Interceptor Pro 
Agile Hornet 727 White
Schecter C7FR

I'm really wanting to try some extended scales out, but I'm not a fan of active pickups, so, eh it's all figuring out what I can afford and deal with


----------



## Kstring (May 30, 2010)

Schecter loomis
B.C. Rich JRV7

some agile guitar(maybe an 8)

and thats it for me.


----------



## Empryrean (May 30, 2010)

one of these. but real


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 30, 2010)

yeah...what's happening with that one?


----------



## Rigor Mortis (May 31, 2010)

Is that a fish for the 12th fret inlay? 

Edit:

I must obey the threads request.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 31, 2010)




----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 31, 2010)

oh yeah & this too!


----------



## Rashputin (May 31, 2010)

Now I need to go take care of these stiff pants.. Excuse me.. brb...


----------



## ddtonfire (May 31, 2010)

Blackmachine B2.


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Jun 27, 2010)

as posted above (conveniently), I'd kill for an Oni 9-string. the ebony neck and ash body, combined with multiscale fitted pickups and piezo output, with the obvious awesomeness of a low F#-high A make it one of the coolest guitars i've seen in a long, long time. plus, the shape of that body just looks so comfortable to hold.

OR, a guitar made completely to my specs by Jesse Hall. something similar to what he made for tosin abasi


----------



## german7 (Dec 14, 2010)

IBANEZ RGA427Z DSH


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 14, 2010)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> oh yeah & this too!



jymellis has got that one i think ..... maybe he can tell you about more about it, not good for your gas, but who cares, uh??!!


----------



## Overtone (Dec 14, 2010)

The Sherman I ordered a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away... GAS GAS GAS


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 14, 2010)

THIS

With black volume/tone knobs and 24 frets





I'd take it as a 7 string as well and I'd take a 6 string and 7 string with out the FR

I'd also love a see-thru cherry red guitar


----------



## Winspear (Dec 14, 2010)

7 custom made guitars...

2 7 string fanned basses, 37-33". One fretless.

2 8 string acoustics, 28.25-24.75". One nylon.
A 14 string (2x7) steel acoustic, 27.75-24.75"

A 9 string electric 29.25-24.75" with MIDI functions.
A 7 string electric 24.75" single scale with a Kahler and sustainer pickup.

All of which have custom built adjustable fanned fret capos.

Nothing else. Ever. 

Not much to ask. Really.


----------



## JacobShredder (Dec 14, 2010)

I was chattin with Per Nilsson the other day about what he'd do with a signature guitar from Ibanez

His specs:
Hum-Single-Hum, the humbuckers more than likely being a more vintage PAF
Fixed bridge
RG

pretty minimal, good for allllll kinds of music, pretty sweet..

Other than that, a 7 string with a really awesome quilted maple finish. or a guitar with a kickass graphic.


----------



## Jogeta (Dec 14, 2010)

EBMM BFR JPX7
Mayones Setuis Pro 7
Suhr Modern 7

and...

an Ibanez SR5005E in a non-horrible finish and with an ATK pickup in the bridge.


----------



## Van (Dec 14, 2010)

1 or 2 7 string custom ESP's
a Daemoness
and every George Lynch guitar ever


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a bit of GAS for a Parker Fly this week, for some reason.


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 14, 2010)

BFR JPX 7 with a rosewood neck (that wont ever happen)
Ibanez K7 (I miss my old one  )
Ibanez RG 5xx or up from the 80s in lazer blue with a maple fretboard
Daemoness Cimmerian (that wont ever happen)

I really wish my uni could just be done and over with so that I can go back to full time working. I was able to afford a new guitar every 2 months before (though mid-range or high range, 2nd hand) I decided to actually get a diploma.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 14, 2010)

Amfisound custom
ESP custom
Mayones custom
Parker Fly Supreme
PRS Private Stock


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 14, 2010)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I have a bit of GAS for a Parker Fly this week, for some reason.


 
The Fly Supreme Koa, to be specific. That's not a koa top, folks. It's a solid koa body.


----------



## CloudAC (Dec 14, 2010)

Well I have something on its way so my GAS is being contained for now, but mainly what id REALLY like is a JPX 7  or a Schecter Blackjack ATX 8 string. or a Agile Intrepid Natural finish. or a Jackson Slat3-7 Green Swirl. or that Ibanez RGA Prestige 7 string. or a Bernie Rico Jr. oh god... GAS overload.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Overtone (Dec 14, 2010)

That thread today puts Mayones on my list for sure. 

And if I had unlimited money, a nice quilt top PRS Custom would hit the spot. The Roundhouse Tapes (Opeth live DVD) has so much PRS figured wood porn, I gassed hard after that).


----------



## Djent (Dec 14, 2010)

If only money grew on trees...

6s (if it has a Floyd Rose, take that junk out and drop in an Ibanez Edge)
-Any pre-1991 PRS (Sure, they switched to the factory in '95, but they stopped using abalone inlays in '91. It's sad to see them go down this road)
-A Parker Fly (maybe the Adrian Belew model - gotta love the Variax options)
-An actual '59 Les Paul
-An Ovation Ultra GP (Yes, they made electrics (Breadwinner, anyone?). Listen to Kyuss or pre-'05 QOTSA - that's an Ultra GP that Josh is playing)
-Something with a good piezo system (e.g. Petrucci, Ibanez Double Edge, PRS Hollowbody)
-A pre-lawsuit Ibanez (they had some sick designs)
-A good baritone guitar (either a Petrucci, an RG XL, or a MMM1)
-A fretless guitar (glass fretboard)

7s (oh man)
-A double neck Ibanez Xiphos (with a Kahler on the 7 string)
-An Ibanez RG7CST
-An ESP or Jackson custom shop
-A Petrucci 7 string (BFR)
-A PRS 7 string
-A Maestro Alex Gregory 7 string Strat (the first 7)
-An ESP Stef-B7
-A 7 string Explorer, with a huge chunk cut out of the back like EVH's Destroyer

8s (put Kahlers in all of them)
-An ESP custom shop or a Stef-B8
-An Ibanez RG2228

Basses:
-A Carl Thompson custom shop (true works of art. I've heard it can take a couple years to get one of them built)
-Any Warwick custom shop (chrome, LEDs in the fretboard, and a Kahler (Yes, they make them for basses))
-A Rickenbacker 4001
-A pre-CBS Fender Jazz Bass
-A good-quality Carvin
-An EBMM Bongo

And that crazy 4 string baritone that Wes Borland plays
And if only I could bribe Ibanez to make a 9 string or a "true" 12 string


----------



## aleXander (Dec 14, 2010)

I want a custom RGA with Crunchlab/liquifire combo, one volume, zr trem, 24 frets, rosewood board dyed black, offset square inlays, reverse headstock, sperzel locking tuners, see through white finish, mahogany body with flamed maple top .... thats it..i think


----------

